# Er Faina: che ne pensate?



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Damiano Coccia conosciuto come "Er Faina" è uno youtuber romano che sul suo canale Youtube posta video in cui dice le sue opinioni su qualsiasi cosa che è avvenuta di recente. Ieri è stato intervistato da un'inviata di Striscia, che ha introdotto una rubrica dove ogni settimana intervistano uno youtuber. A me piace, perchè dice quello che pensa, seppur la maggior parte delle volte in maniera "coatta" e volgare, ma diretto. 
Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Il mio preferito che hanno fatto vedere pure ieri a Striscia. Grande!!!


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2016)

Penso che dovrebbero gasarlo.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Dicembre 2016)

Un demente


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che dovrebbero gasarlo.


Puoi argomentare la tua opinione se non ti dispiace? Quali youtubers preferisci?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un demente


La stessa domanda faccio a te.


fabri47 ha scritto:


> Puoi argomentare la tua opinione se non ti dispiace? Quali youtubers preferisci?


----------



## prebozzio (17 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La stessa domanda faccio a te.


Le sue opinioni sono dozzinali e superficiali.
Piace perché parla alla pancia delle persone, in modo diretto e volgare, indignandosi (parla chiave dei giorni nostri) per fatti che meritano critiche, ma proponendo soluzioni da medioevo che gasano la gente.
Le espressioni facciali, la voce, le parolacce, la sigaretta da accendere: modi da fascistello de noatri, che dice di metterci la faccia ma che alla fin fine non fa niente di concreto esattamente come tutti gli altri.
"Hanno violentato la bambina? 'A fijo de 'na mignotta, ma vengo lì e te spacco 'a faccia". Queste sono le altissime vette che può raggiungere Er Faina, supereroe de noatri.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Le sue opinioni sono dozzinali e superficiali.
> Piace perché parla alla pancia delle persone, in modo diretto e volgare, indignandosi (parla chiave dei giorni nostri) per fatti che meritano critiche, ma proponendo soluzioni da medioevo che gasano la gente.
> Le espressioni facciali, la voce, le parolacce, la sigaretta da accendere: modi da fascistello de noatri, che dice di metterci la faccia ma che alla fin fine non fa niente di concreto esattamente come tutti gli altri.
> "Hanno violentato la bambina? 'A fijo de 'na mignotta, ma vengo lì e te spacco 'a faccia". Queste sono le altissime vette che può raggiungere Er Faina, supereroe de noatri.


Alla fine è un personaggio che deve prima di tutto far ridere, quindi ci sta. Sul medioevo vabbè vallo a dire a quella donna islamica che ha detto che mettersi i tacchi è un invito allo stupro, ma che Er Faina ha insultato giustamente. Se il futuro sono queste persone qui, meglio 1000 Er Faina che una di quelle. Grazie comunque di aver risposto alla mia domanda, sei stato molto chiaro.


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Puoi argomentare la tua opinione se non ti dispiace? Quali youtubers preferisci?



Personaggio squallido, ignorante, populista e anche malavitoso (cercare su Google per credere). E no, non la sfanga con l'argomentazione "deve far ridere": quando si parla di certe cose a tante persone si ha una responsabilità.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Dicembre 2016)

Trump, Er Faina....

Veramente mi incuriosirebbe conoscerti di persona... di sicuro a parlare con te non ci si annoia


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Personaggio squallido, ignorante, populista e anche malavitoso (cercare su Google per credere). E no, non la sfanga con l'argomentazione "deve far ridere": quando si parla di certe cose a tante persone si ha una responsabilità.


Innanzitutto ringrazio anche te per aver risposto. È indubbiamente populista (alla fine lo sono pure io e non lo trovo così deplorevole). Sul fatto che è malavitoso probabilmente ti riferisci al fatto che è stato accusato da alcune testate di essere il corriere di droga dei Casamonica, ma che in realtà era un suo omonimo ed Er Faina non c'entrava nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2016)

basta dare risalto a questa feccia della società


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Trump, Er Faina....
> 
> Veramente mi incuriosirebbe conoscerti di persona... di sicuro a parlare con te non ci si annoia


Complimenti per il talento di giudicare una persona dai suoi "gusti". Comunque si ti vorrei conoscere anch'io ti anticipo che sono una persona aperta e rispettosa con tutti, pago le tasse e sono disoccupato, ho una casa (sono italiano non un clandestino) e per sfogarmi mi guardo Er Faina. E sul fatto che mi piace Trump ho visto dei topic qui e vedo che molta gente lo adora come me quindi non devo preoccuparmi solo io.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Complimenti per il talento di giudicare una persona dai suoi "gusti". Comunque si ti vorrei conoscere anch'io ti anticipo che sono una persona aperta e rispettosa con tutti, pago le tasse e sono disoccupato.



No, dico sul serio, tu e [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] siete i due personaggi più sopra le righe del forum,
avete idee estreme, difficili da digerire, ma le argomentate con convinzione, non in maniera banale come altri,
per quello mi incuriosite...


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2016)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] adesso basta. TI è stato detto che devi smetterla di giudicare utenti ed idee altrui. Non te lo ripeto più. La prossima volta non ci saranno richiamai ma verrai direttamente bannato.

*Si torna on topic. Senza repliche.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No, dico sul serio, tu e [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] siete i due personaggi più sopra le righe del forum,
> avete idee estreme, difficili da digerire, ma le argomentate con convinzione, non in maniera banale come altri,
> per quello mi incuriosite...


Idee estreme? ahahah. Semplicemente esprimo il mio pensiero senza aver paura di essere "controcorrente", insomma non sono un radical chic. Mi fa schifo vedere l'Italia al servizio della Merkel, comandata da un'idiota come il bomba ed uno stato che tutela i clandestini ed i campi rom PIU' degli italiani legalmente residenti, anzi a quelli gli farebbe fare la stessa fine dei migranti finiti sott'acqua. Fortunatamente nel nord ci sono dei sindaci veramente vicini al popolo, tipo Bitonci (fatto fuori in maniera vergognosa). Er Faina dice esattamente le stesse cose che penso io, se è famoso e perchè c'è gente che lo segue, perchè è quello che oggi la gente vuole sentire, cioè andare contro le problematiche che lo stato non risolve, ma anzi, favorisce per i propri interessi. Pertanto trovo inutili i discorsi "eh ma voglio vedere lui come fa" visto che non stiamo parlando di un politico, ma di una persona che dice con il suo linguaggio (senza fingersi un intellettuale di sta m.inchia) ciò che pensa.

Con questo fine OT e torniamo a parlare di Er Faina.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Video fatti poco dopo i due attentati a Parigi del 13 novembre e quello di Nizza a luglio.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Quanta ragione ha? QUANTA???


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Video fatti poco due i due attentati a Parigi del 13 novembre e quello di Nizza a luglio.



Questo video riflette chiaramente la pochezza di un certo pensiero nazional destrorso...
ci si lamenta per la pagliuzza nell'occhio ma non ci si accorge della trave nel posteriore,
e si che l'esempio che fa a inizio filmato è molto calzante...

Parlo del concerto troppo pieno e che nel caso di incidenti la colpa ricada sulle forze dell'ordine che devono gestire la sicurezza,
non certo dei singoli spettatori in più che invadono il concerto, che si possono considerare vittime pure loro.

Premetto che io nel forum ho sempre detto che manderei via tutti gli stranieri dall'Italia, per una questione di logica non certo di razzismo, e non solo mussulmani anche ucraini, asiatici, sud americani, balcanicie così via, e quando dico tutti intendo proprio tutti, anche quelli perfettamente in regola.
manterrei in Italia solo ed esclusivamente persone talmente innamorate della cultura italiana da sposarla in pieno e veramente entusiasti di viverci (una percentuale minima dell'immigrazione, per esperienza diretta).

Detto ciò i responsabili di tutto cio che sta accadendo, a mio modesto parere, non sono nemmeno i terroristi islamici, a mio parere sono solo sapientemente manovrati, il loro basso grado culturale, molto simile a certe teorie reazionarie, li rende semplici da manovrare.

Il degrado a cui assistiamo è esclusivamernte colpa di una certa elite mondialista, multinazionale, che utilizza il controllo sui mercati e sulle risorse energetiche per convogliare in una certa direzione i destini dell'umanità.

Sono certo che tutti i governanti della nazioni del mondo, a partire dal tuo Trump, non siano che manichini nelle loro mani, totalmente disposti ad assecondarli pur di mantenere la propria apparente posizione di potere. 
Tutto quello che si sta già rimangiando Trump in questi primi giorni sta li a dimostrarlo...

La soluzione? boh? sembra magari un assurdo, ma una possibile sarebbe proprio allearsi di questi fanatici religiosi e in cambio della promessa di non interferire più in casa loro farci aiutare a far saltare in aria qualche istituzione finaziaria, giusto per mandare il messaggio 


PS vi siete mai domandati perchè questa gente non colpisce mai veramente i centri di potere? o alcuni emblemi come borse e raffinerie?
le vittime sono quasi sempre feste popolari e passanti innocenti... o anche ambasciate, tutto sommato il simbolo della collaborazione interazionale, piene di civili.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Posto l'ultimo nuovo video e poi basta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Er Fatina? Spero che tu sia un troll.


----------



## Tic (17 Dicembre 2016)

ma il libro di questo demente, esattamente di cosa parla???


----------



## kolao95 (18 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Personaggio squallido, ignorante, populista e anche malavitoso (cercare su Google per credere). E no, non la sfanga con l'argomentazione "deve far ridere": quando si parla di certe cose a tante persone si ha una responsabilità.



E' una balla la storia che girava su di lui e i Casamonica.


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' una balla la storia che girava su di lui e i Casamonica.



Cambia molto poco, resta un personaggio disgustoso.


----------



## Milo (18 Dicembre 2016)

Si sta parlando veramente di questa persona?? Veramente???

Pazzesco, poi ci lamentiamo sul perché l'Italia va a rotoli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quanta ragione ha? QUANTA???



Aspetta , ma lo sai vero che lui dice queste cose SOLO per far sì che tu scelga di guardare i suoi video ?


----------



## marcokaka (18 Dicembre 2016)

Non so se il personaggio è faina, o quelli che hanno commentato così seriamente in questo topic. 
Entrambi comici comunque


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta , ma lo sai vero che lui dice queste cose SOLO per far sì che tu scelga di guardare i suoi video ?


L'ho detto prima, è un comico prima di essere un'opinionista e si è volontariamente creato un personaggio che funziona. E se scelgo di guardare un suo video è perchè sono invogliato a farlo per le cose ironiche e pesanti che dice su questa società e che io condivido in toto, insomma, è la mia valvola di sfogo e se finge, che me ne frega, mica spendo i soldi per guardarmelo. Poi oh, va bene tutto, ma poi se si reputa più intelligente un Frank Matano che scorreggia in faccia alla gente od un Favij allora alzo le mani. Almeno Er Faina ci prova, essendo sè stesso e lo dice lui stesso che è un "monnezzaro" e SOPRATTUTTO non ha manie di presunzione come molti nel campo. Ecco perchè mi piace.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2016)

tu sai vero che è un " personaggio " creato a tavolino con tematiche scelte a tavolino ??


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tu sai vero che è un " personaggio " creato a tavolino con tematiche scelte a tavolino ??


Addirittura a tavolino? Ma lo sai come registra i suoi video? Non ha uno staff che lo aiuta a montarli, nulla. Semplicemente se oggi fai un video ironico, anche ridicolo su yt hai successo. 

Lui mi piace, perchè dice cose che io condivido in pieno, però in molti (non so tu) vedo che si soffermano sul suo modo di fare e di parlare (ma se non lo fosse si direbbe che è "costruito") accusandolo di essere: populista (sei intellettuale solo se di "sinistra" se sei di destra sei ignorante e "populista"), demagogo, tutti termini che ha diffuso il nostro presidente del consiglio neo dimesso per sviare ciò che il popolo pensa su di lui . Se populista significa volere un'italia di gente onesta con un governo che tuteli il cittadino ITALIANO, SI sono populista.

Poi ripeto, io rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma io in un video guardo il contenuto ed in Damiano ci vedo un ragazzo che come me è arrabbiato, perchè vorrebbe un mondo migliore e quando vede che un pensiero rozzo come quello di quella donna islamica (_vestire con tacchi e minigonna significa volersi far molestare_) viene difeso cavolo se non mi arrabbio pure io, ma vedo che addirittura stiamo finendo per giustificare certa gentaglia (basti vedere Belpietro che è stato insultato dopo una prima pagina SACROSANTA in quel numero di Libero del 14 novembre 2015) e prendercela con Er Faina che non fa altro che postare i suoi video. Ma non mi piace solo lui, un altro che mi piace è Pino Scotto ed ora che vi piaccia o meno quest'altro, non ditemi che è costruito a tavolino, visto che ha rifiutato tutte le opportunità più disparate per campare di musica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Addirittura a tavolino? Ma lo sai come registra i suoi video? Non ha uno staff che lo aiuta a montarli, nulla. Semplicemente se oggi fai un video ironico, anche ridicolo su yt hai successo.
> 
> Lui mi piace, perchè dice cose che io condivido in pieno, però in molti (non so tu) vedo che si soffermano sul suo modo di fare e di parlare (ma se non lo fosse si direbbe che è "costruito") accusandolo di essere: populista (sei intellettuale solo se di "sinistra" se sei di destra sei ignorante e "populista"), demagogo, tutti termini che ha diffuso il nostro presidente del consiglio neo dimesso per sviare ciò che il popolo pensa su di lui . Se populista significa volere un'italia di gente onesta con un governo che tuteli il cittadino ITALIANO, SI sono populista.
> 
> Poi ripeto, io rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma io in un video guardo il contenuto ed in Damiano ci vedo un ragazzo che come me è arrabbiato, perchè vorrebbe un mondo migliore e quando vede che un pensiero rozzo come quello di quella donna islamica (_vestire con tacchi e minigonna significa volersi far molestare_) viene difeso cavolo se non mi arrabbio pure io, ma vedo che addirittura stiamo finendo per giustificare certa gentaglia (basti vedere Belpietro che è stato insultato dopo una prima pagina SACROSANTA in quel numero di Libero del 14 novembre 2015) e prendercela con Er Faina che non fa altro che postare i suoi video. Ma non mi piace solo lui, un altro che mi piace è Pino Scotto ed ora che vi piaccia o meno quest'altro, non ditemi che è costruito a tavolino, visto che ha rifiutato tutte le opportunità più disparate per campare di musica.



Ogni " prodotto " che trovi in TV / YouTube / ecc ecc nasce da un idea spontanea ma poi diventa qualcosa di costruito .

Chiamalo pure er faina e chiedigli pure quanto chiede per una comparsa in discoteca ... quello che tu guadagni in 1 anno.

Quindi ascolta me , ogni persona fa i propri interessi altro che parlare dei problemi .. quello cerca i fessi che gli cliccano sui video ( lui come L altro disperato di Bello figo ).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ogni " prodotto " che trovi in TV / YouTube / ecc ecc nasce da un idea spontanea ma poi diventa qualcosa di costruito .
> 
> Chiamalo pure er faina e chiedigli pure quanto chiede per una comparsa in discoteca ... quello che tu guadagni in 1 anno.
> 
> Quindi ascolta me , ogni persona fa i propri interessi altro che parlare dei problemi .. quello cerca i fessi che gli cliccano sui video ( lui come L altro disperato di Bello figo ).



Di soldi infatti ne ha, ricordo che l'avevano chiamato nella festa quì in città dove abito io (Aprilia) nel settembre 2014, e non regalano spiccioli...cmq personaggio utile solo per farsi due risate...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Di soldi infatti ne ha, ricordo che l'avevano chiamato nella festa quì in città dove abito io (Aprilia) nel settembre 2014, e non regalano spiccioli...cmq personaggio utile solo per farsi due risate...



Personaggi che vanno boicottati , sono la morte dell arte . Oramai non vende più la band o il talento.. vende Favij che non sa fare nulla .


----------



## Isao (21 Dicembre 2016)

Posso chiedere all'autore del post se vota M5S? Spero abbia voglia di rispondere.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Posso chiedere all'autore del post se vota M5S? Spero abbia voglia di rispondere.


Ti riferisci a me? E poi cosa c'entra quale partito uno vota.


----------



## Isao (22 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci a me? E poi cosa c'entra quale partito uno vota.



Si. Non c'entra nulla. Era un semplice curiosità.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Si. Non c'entra nulla. Era un semplice curiosità.


Premetto che io in Italia sogno un leader nazionalista con due palle grosse grosse e considerando che in qualunque partito manca una personalità del genere, voto di pancia e oscillo tra lega e 5stelle.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ieri è intervenuto a sorpresa ad Avanti un Altro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Personaggio di uno squallore unico. Scontatissimo e di una pochezza disarmante. Come cavolo fate a vedere i suoi interventi?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Personaggio di uno squallore unico. Scontatissimo e di una pochezza disarmante. Come cavolo fate a vedere i suoi interventi?



.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ma l'avete sentito il suo monologo da Bonolis? È molto emblematico e riguarda la gioventù odierna.


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ma basta, ancora a parlare di questo subumano? Chiudete il thread per favore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Damiano Coccia conosciuto come "Er Faina" è uno youtuber romano che sul suo canale Youtube posta video in cui dice le sue opinioni su qualsiasi cosa che è avvenuta di recente. Ieri è stato intervistato da un'inviata di Striscia, che ha introdotto una rubrica dove ogni settimana intervistano uno youtuber. A me piace, perchè dice quello che pensa, seppur la maggior parte delle volte in maniera "coatta" e volgare, ma diretto.
> Video al secondo post.



Un Salvini senza amici


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma l'avete sentito il suo monologo da Bonolis? È molto emblematico e riguarda la gioventù odierna.



Spero non sia trollaggio puro, perchè poi a lungo andare....


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2017)

È entrato ufficialmente nel cast di Avanti un Altro (ieri era nel salottino). Sono contentissimo per lui.


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È entrato ufficialmente nel cast di Avanti un Altro (ieri era nel salottino). Sono contentissimo per lui.



Mediaset  ingaggiare un subumano del genere è troppo anche per loro


----------



## fabri47 (13 Marzo 2017)

Gli hanno ritirato la patente qualche giorno fa, perchè guidava in stato di ebbrezza. Damià ma che mi combini


----------



## Doctore (13 Marzo 2017)

il ritardo in persona.


----------

